# Capita Mercury vs Yes Standard



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

SWFitness said:


> I’m getting a new board for Xmas and have narrowed it down to these two.
> 
> I already have a park board so I’m looking for something to
> 
> ...


As you've already got a park board if I was you I'd go even more directional and freeridey. So, Yes PYL (it's not a plank) and Capita BSOD (no experience but gets love here).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd go with the Mercury > BSOD. I just think it's a plain better board.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> SWFitness said:
> 
> 
> > I’m getting a new board for Xmas and have narrowed it down to these two.
> ...


Maybe he doesn’t want a directional tapered board with a big rockered nose?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I'd go with the Mercury > BSOD. I just think it's a plain better board.


Don't know either board just picked what seemed to be a notch up the freeride scale in Capita's line. The Mercury looks to me to be bang in the middle of the freeride/freestyle scale? Great board and the perfect middle board of a 3 deck quiver?



Polefan2011 said:


> Maybe he doesn’t want a directional tapered board with a big rockered nose?


I'm not sure what board you're describing here but the PYL ticks every box in the OPs checklist and makes a great half of a two board quiver. He did ask for recommendations after all and that's what I gave.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Please stop recommending boards you have no scope of reasoning on. The BSOD is a pile o suck. 

You want the PYL for what you're describing.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Please stop recommending boards you have no scope of reasoning on. The BSOD is a pile o suck.
> 
> You want the PYL for what you're describing.


How's your comprehension these day's? Too angry/busy to even bother reading peoples posts?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> How's your comprehension these day's? Too angry/busy to even bother reading peoples posts?


It was overly harsh as he's prone to do, but honestly the BSOD just isn't a very good board. They've ruined it IMO by just throwing tech at it to justify a price point instead of trying to build a board that serves a purpose. It's the downside of an all-mountain tain board. The goal should be to build a board that might not be great at any one particular thing but is good everywhere. Well, they nailed the first part of that equation as it isn't great anywhere but unfortunately they whiffed on the second part because it's kinda meh everywhere.

The old school no holds barred bomber deck that the BSOD used to be was an awesome board.it had a purpose and didn't make apologies for it. It wasn't meant to be good everywhere. It was meant to make you ride in a fashion that was likely to scare you.

The Mercury is the board that the BSOD should be and claims to be.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> The old school no holds barred bomber deck that the BSOD used to be was an awesome board.it had a purpose and didn't make apologies for it. It wasn't meant to be good everywhere. It was meant to make you ride in a fashion that was likely to scare you.


This must be the the board I remember getting love.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> How's your comprehension these day's? Too angry/busy to even bother reading peoples posts?


What you should have said is that the PYL would be the board to get from what he was saying, instead of saying that the PYL would be the board to get from what he was saying.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snow Hound said:


> How's your comprehension these day's? Too angry/busy to even bother reading peoples posts?


It's pretty fucking solid. But you clearly like to talk out your ass about boards you know nothing about. Throwing out a recommendation on a board you've never ridden or know nothing about is just foolhardy, but then again I wouldn't expect anything but the worst advice from this forum. Oops I just triggered more people.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's pretty fucking solid. But you clearly like to talk out your ass about boards you know nothing about. Throwing out a recommendation on a board you've never ridden or know nothing about is just foolhardy, but then again I wouldn't expect anything but the worst advice from this forum. Oops I just triggered more people.


If I ever recommend a board I haven't ridden it's more than likely because I read a good review of it on your website you fucking tool - and I'll often make that clear and even post a link. Maybe I'll stop doing that and maybe you'll cease to exist. Just you and your angry twisted Napoleon complex for company.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like some people have been riding some Ice lately


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Looks like some people have been riding some Ice lately


Poor saps :happy:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> The old school no holds barred bomber deck that the BSOD used to be was an awesome board.it had a purpose and didn't make apologies for it. It wasn't meant to be good everywhere. It was meant to make you ride in a fashion that was likely to scare you.


That was a brief aberration. BSOD didn't start out this way and it is not what it is generally meant to be.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> That was a brief aberration. BSOD didn't start out this way and it is not what it is generally meant to be.


It was a pretty dedicated freeride board up until around 2011 or so. The BSOD name has been around since around '02ish. So for about a decade it was pretty much the bomber board I was describing. They tried to push the redesigned version on Dan Bissell. I think he only rode it for a season or two before the came put with his DBX line. Probably at least in part because I'm willing to bet he thought the BSOD sucked.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I’ve owned and liked the model from ‘15. It’s not for everyone. Nivek called it a hero snow deck, and I think that’s a pretty solid description. It’s a fun morning groomer bomber with nice snow. It also is one of the better boards doubling as a powder board. It had outstanding float, and the tail just sinks.

From a carving perspective, the thing had a shit load of spring out of carves. It’s also light years faster edge to edge then some of the usual s shaped boards with big directional noses. The flex is mid soft, which is odd for a board in this category.

It’s a quiver board for sure. Chop or other shitty conditions, you definitely want something else. Morning mountain west groomers. Sure, it’s unreal. Resort powder. Outstanding. Cruising. Yeah, great. 

They apparently beefed this thing up for this year, and it might be back to being better for variable conditions. Also much stiffer. Can’t comment on the ride, or if they didn’t go all the way, and basically ruined what was great about the board. Will be interesting to see


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

I bought a Mercury a couple days ago and rode it through some marginal conditions at Sunshine yesterday. It rides solid through chopped up shit and it’s a beast through the trees, it’s poppy and fast as fuck on the grooms. I’m crazy bout a Mercury. 

I came off a TRS tho. Which I liked, but did not love.


----------

